# Is Thermal paste on Vram Modules a good idea?



## Paladone (Jan 25, 2014)

Hey guys, 

Prior to installing my GPU waterblocks, I had watched a couple of lengthy installation videos and I did of course read the manual. In the video that I was following while installing the blocks, the guys said that it's a good idea to put some thermal paste on top of the padding on the vram modules and other padded parts as well as the GPU its self. So following carefully, I did the same and applied a small amount of thermal paste on top of each of the thermal pads. 

Today I was talking to a friend who said that I shouldn't have and that it may cause issues? The thermal paste I used was that which was included and also some arctic MX4 which I believe neither of which are conductive.

Prior to my pump leaking, I had run some stress tests. After running fur mark for about 10 minutes I found that my GPU's sat at around 40-50 degrees celcius (they are both over-clocked with +75mv added on each) and they would idle at around 24-30 degrees celcius. When I was running them on air, I had found that running furmark, both graphics cards would quickly shoot up to about 75-80 degrees celcius and about 70 with the fan speed on 100%; they would then fluctuate around these temps by up to 5-6 degrees.

I am running a 360mm and 240mm Radiator and just for reference, my CPU would idle at about 15-20 degrees celcius and would reach up to about 55 max running p95. (It's running at 4.3GHz, 1.30v).

I should also note that I live in Western Australia, and the past week, I don't think the temperature has dropped below 35 degrees celcius, so my room probably would be about 24-30 degrees.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 25, 2014)

I have done this myself and it dropped temps by 5°C. Its fine and recommend by EK as long as you use non-conductive TIM. I used Shin-Estu x23 7783D


----------



## Paladone (Jan 25, 2014)

Durvelle27 said:


> I have done this myself and it dropped temps by 5°C. Its fine and recommend by EK as long as you use non-conductive TIM. I used Shin-Estu x23 7783D


Oh cool, that's good to know  And what do you think about my temps? CPU and GPU, are they reasonable for watercooling?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 25, 2014)

Temps seem OK. My OC'd 780 (1300/1850) under load only hits 35-40°C and my CPU 8350 @5GHz hits 47.6°C max and I'm running 3x 240MM


----------



## Paladone (Jan 25, 2014)

Durvelle27 said:


> Temps seem OK. My OC'd 780 (1300/1850) under load only hits 35-40°C and my CPU 8350 @5GHz hits 47.6°C max and I'm running 3x 240MM



Ah right, quite a big difference. Then again I do have 2 GPU's and less radiator surface area. Being my first time installing a custom loop though, I bet I could have also set everything up in a much more efficient, effective way.


----------



## Finners (Jan 25, 2014)

I used only paste on my memory modules as recommended by my Aquacomputer waterblock and it has done my card no harm.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 26, 2014)

What could be helpful as well, is Akasa thermal adhesive (non-permanent, but much more sticky then regular paste). I have used it successfuly on multiple cards.


----------



## nleksan (Feb 1, 2014)

I would highly recommend going with FujiPoly Extreme thermal tape, as it is THE highest rated, and most effective, out there @ 17W/mK!

Personally, I've dropped between 13*C and 24*C across various blocks (MIPS RIVE Ni/BLK MB Blocks, 3x AC AquagraFX 680 Lightning blocks, 3x Watercool Heatkiller GPUx3 680 Hole Edition blocks) as well as stock back-side VRM plates on my RIVE.
I am extremely impressed!


----------



## de.das.dude (Feb 1, 2014)

this is actually a good idea.

since vrm surface is not that even, and cooling not as much as a priority you can get away with using cheap stuff as well.


----------

